# How much and how often can you feed yogurt?



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

I just bought some plain yogurt with live cultures (don't all yogurt have live cultures?) and was wondering how much and how often I should be giving this to my 10 week old pup. He is currently on a raw diet and loves it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I give a tablespoon every morning. Raw fed, too! Kacie eats it last, either she is saving it for dessert or really doesn't like it!


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks again Onyx. I swear, my puppy eats better than me!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs love organic yogurt (plain, no sugar). they love plain yogurt, ground beef (100% gorund beef, raw), rice and some green veggies together. i give them a hefty tablespoon or more.

my GF just told me at 10 weeks old a teaspoon is enough.


----------



## cherishedchessie (Jan 8, 2009)

I add a tsp to each of my chessies food every morning along with some veggies like carrots, sweet potatoes, pumpkin, not the pie pumpkin, broccoli green beans,peas, today we are trying brussel sprouts, alittle garlic powder, cottage cheese on occassion everything is frozen well the veggies I that I can get frozen anyway, and the everything else I add is fat free and sugar free. They love it. Once in awhile I add some fresh blueberries or melon for a change very small amount.Nutrionist told me that when adding veggies to the dogs diet good rule of thumb is no white veggies


----------

